# Looking for a winter kayak fishing partner?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys, winter fishing is a blast, but it's also very dangerous so I like to fish with a friend. I fish with Smitty almost every Friday but I've been struggling to find anyone available on Saturdays and Mondays. 

I've seen a few new names on here posting kayak reports, so I'd like to make a list of contacts to help people network. If you want your name added, leave a reply with your name/location/available days and I'll add you to the list below. (Also, if you want me to add you to my list of "people to bug to go fishing", shoot me a PM with your cell number with the same info please.)

*Here's a list of gear that I bring on most of my excursions:*
*Drysuit or Dry top + Waders (with belt)* &#8211; expensive, but important if you are kayaking far from your vehicle or out on a lake away from shore. 
*Base Layer*: Long underwear
*Mid Layer*: Fleece or second thermal
*Feet*: Liner socks +Wool Socks + Thinsulate Boots
*Head*: Warm hat and sunglasses &#8211; I prefer goggles 
*Hands*: Neoprene gloves or fingerless glove/mittens called &#8220;Glomitts&#8221;.
*Lifejacket*
*Paddle Leash*
*Bilge pump / Sponge* for Sit-In kayaks
*Rope*
*Ice Pick / Axe*
*Dry bag* with *first aid kit, dry clothes, fire starter, food, water, emergency blanket, duct tape, kayak repair kit (Duct Seal), toilet paper, knife, towel. *


*Southwest Ohio Kayak Buddy List:*
*Canoe Carp Killer* &#8211; Hank/Canal Winchester - Tuesdays, Wednesdays and sometimes Saturdays.
*IGbullshark *&#8211; Jacob/Miamisburg - Saturdays and Sundays.
*Gabethegoat *&#8211; Gabe/Cincinnati - Most Saturdays.
*Crawdude*: Crawdude/Cincinnati ¬- Sundays, Saturdays.
*Strongto*: Todd/butler county - my schedule changes weekly but during the winter I'm off three days a week and if you let me know a little in advance I can normally get off just about any day.
*Hampton77: *- Warren County &#8211; &#8220;Farm Team&#8221;
*1basshunter: *- Newark ohio &#8211; Available any day with notice.
*Ajax: *&#8211; No winter fishing but looking for kayak bow-fishing partner
*Dre*: Matt/Columbus &#8211; Saturdays and Sundays.
*Flannel Carp*: Kayak bowfishing?
*z3bul0n*: Centerville - Mon-Thur & weekends w/notice.
*montagc*: Cincinnati - Sat/Sun after April 15
*mbelperio*: Anderson - Tuesday
*jaredpoeppelman*: Maineville - year round.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hank- Tuesdays, Wednesdays and sometimes Saturdays.

This was a great idea House!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Jacob - Saturdays and Sundays. I have a 14 foot Jackson kayak but I haven't done any kayaking outside of summer so ill need to know what else ill require.


----------



## gabethegoat (Oct 26, 2011)

i'm a little hesitant about the safety/integrity of my 16' canoe in icy waters, but it is probably not any less safe than some of yalls yaks. as long as there are no extended portages or areas that have limited accessibility for a canoe, i could be talked into a trip--especially if there are big fish to be caught.

Gabe: Cincinnati - Most Saturdays


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Crawdude: Cincinnati - available Sundays, Saturdays.

15' canoe.

Ill-equipped and ill-prepared, ready for adventure.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

Todd-butler county, my schedule changes weekly but during the winter I'm off three days a week and if you let me know a little in advance I can normally get off just about any day.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I updated the original post to include some recommended gear. The biggest gear debate I've had with people is regarding the drysuit/wetsuit/wader recommendations. I fell in chest-deep water 2 years ago wearing just waders and I dont want to do that again. They didn't fill up too much, but they filled up enough to really slow me down. Im not sure if I could get myself back in my kayak with the added weight, and I dont know if I could kick myself to shore with the cold water shutting my legs down. A wader belt helped, but wearing a dry top over the waders seems to be the safest upgrade Ive made this year. I challenge everyone to remove a glove on their next trip and submerge your arm all the way to your elbow and see how long you can keep it in the water on your next trip, let alone wiggle your fingers. 34° water is no joke.


----------



## Hampton77 (Jan 26, 2014)

House,
I just got a kayak before Christmas and am completely unprepared to be added to this list. I wanted to thank you for the equipment list though. Hopefully next year I will be ready to venture to bigger/colder water, and this will be invaluable. I appreciate your effort and time in putting this together.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> I updated the original post to include some recommended gear. The biggest gear debate I've had with people is regarding the drysuit/wetsuit/wader recommendations. I fell in chest-deep water 2 years ago wearing just waders and I dont want to do that again. They didn't fill up too much, but they filled up enough to really slow me down. Im not sure if I could get myself back in my kayak with the added weight, and I dont know if I could kick myself to shore with the cold water shutting my legs down. A wader belt helped, but wearing a dry top over the waders seems to be the safest upgrade Ive made this year. I challenge everyone to remove a glove on their next trip and submerge your arm all the way to your elbow and see how long you can keep it in the water on your next trip, let alone wiggle your fingers. 34° water is no joke.


Thanks for the advice and the list HOUSE, searching eBay for dry tops now  I'm thinking neoprene waders, dry top, PFD, appropriate insulating layers. I just have to find a top that doesn't clash my camo neoprene waders.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Hampton77 said:


> House,
> I just got a kayak before Christmas and am completely unprepared to be added to this list. I wanted to thank you for the equipment list though. Hopefully next year I will be ready to venture to bigger/colder water, and this will be invaluable. I appreciate your effort and time in putting this together.



NP man, I love this website. I have met a lot of great fishing friends on here and I certainly don't want to see anyone get hurt. Some inexpensive gear upgrades people can begin with are: replacing any cotton clothing and sticking to fleece & wool. Walmart sells some comfortable dry-fit shirts for $8 bucks. Carhartt makes some great thermals in the $20 range. My favorite hat is also a $15 Carhartt hat with a brim to block the sun. A "buff" or neck gaiter only runs about $5-20 dollars and is pretty priceless out in the cold. Neoprene gloves sell on Amazon for $15-20 bucks, or you can buy them at Bass Pro. Bigger upgrades to consider would be a wetsuit/drysuit, etc: I started out with a cheap wetsuit from Criagslist that I paid $30 dollars for and wore that under my waders. Good waterproof/insulated hunting boots are available in the $50-$100 range, but Muck Boots if you can afford them, are worth every penny. My most expensive items I saved for last &#8211; a pair of Wiley-X sunglasses with goggle inserts to block out the wind and a Kokatat dry top.

PS: Check Ebay and Craigslist for options, too. I saved a bunch on my bigger items there. Also, stock up on those hand warmers online. You can usually find them for $0.50 a piece instead of the $1 price in the local stores.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

I have pretty much everything except for the dry suit. if i can find one that won't cost like a billion dollars, im game.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Thanks for the advice and the list HOUSE, searching eBay for dry tops now  I'm thinking neoprene waders, dry top, PFD, appropriate insulating layers. I just have to find a top that doesn't clash my camo neoprene waders.


One other solution I didn't go into was the idea of some of these "semi-dry" tops. They are a lot less expensive than dry tops and a LOT more comfortable. I feel that if you wore one of those over waders (with a wader belt), they would keep enough water out to allow you to get to shore. I wouldn't wear one of those and venture out far from shore on a big lake or river, but for fishing around here along the streams and tributaries, I think they would work fine. I found a few in the $75 range that I'm thinking about buying for my shorter river raids.

Here is one on my watch list:
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/171386247381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/171386247381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/ame]


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> One other solution I didn't go into was the idea of some of these "semi-dry" tops. They are a lot less expensive than dry tops and a LOT more comfortable. I feel that if you wore one of those over waders (with a wader belt), they would keep enough water out to allow you to get to shore. I wouldn't wear one of those and venture out far from shore on a big lake or river, but for fishing around here along the streams and tributaries, I think they would work fine. I found a few in the $75 range that I'm thinking about buying for my shorter river raids.
> 
> Here is one on my watch list:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171386247381?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Looks like a good option thank. 

This might be a good excuse for me to add some airbags to my canoe to displace any water if I take a dunk. The wheels are spinning now!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Crawdude said:


> Looks like a good option thank.
> 
> This might be a good excuse for me to add some airbags to my canoe to displace any water if I take a dunk. The wheels are spinning now!


Smitty throws pool noodles into his aircraft carrier. I believe each noodle is rated to float 150 pounds and they are closed cell so they shouldn't fill with water. 

Here are the other semi-dry tops I'm watching that you might consider. Please note that most of these sizes are Chinese and a "Large" isn't usually large enough lol:
Hooded: [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/181496297006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/181496297006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/ame]

Sailing: [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/171421436945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/171421436945?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/ame]

Possible $150 dry top (China): [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/171503292236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/171503292236?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/ame]

Lightweight splash top: [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/121469827543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=420408868613&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/121469827543?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=420408868613&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/ame]


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

HOUSE said:


> Smitty throws pool noodles into his aircraft carrier. I believe each noodle is rated to float 150 pounds and they are closed cell so they shouldn't fill with water.
> 
> Here are the other semi-dry tops I'm watching that you might consider:
> Hooded: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181496297006?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> ...


Thanks man! You are not helping with me trying to hit a 5:00 work deadline!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Think I'm actually gonna take the yak out tomorrow!! Just haven't decided where yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I have all the winter gear necessary Plus away to make a fire just in case of oops! 
alsoif you'd ever like to go out with me just shoot me a PM a couple days before and I can always get off work nothing's more important Then doing something important like fishing
PS if anybody would like to buy used dry suits a lot of times white water rafting places will sell their old ones that are still in good shape and you can save a lot of money on them that's how I got mine


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

You won't find me in my Coosa until it warms up to 50f. I may try to do some waterfowl hunting (Kentucky License) out of it but I ain't fishing. When it warms up somebody should holler at me. Does anybody else want to bowfish out of a kayak? That's my next project.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Matt - Columbus area - available most Saturdays and Sundays

Old Town Trip 10 Angler Deluxe kayak


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Ajax said:


> You won't find me in my Coosa until it warms up to 50f. I may try to do some waterfowl hunting (Kentucky License) out of it but I ain't fishing. When it warms up somebody should holler at me. Does anybody else want to bowfish out of a kayak? That's my next project.


Right here man! I'm always down for a bowfishing yak trip!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ajax said:


> You won't find me in my Coosa until it warms up to 50f. I may try to do some waterfowl hunting (Kentucky License) out of it but I ain't fishing. When it warms up somebody should holler at me. Does anybody else want to bowfish out of a kayak? That's my next project.



Definetely down to try that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Didn't post it earlier but I'm cbus area as well. Down to go fishing all the time schedule permitting. Anyone in the area, or not for that matter I'm willing to travel if the weather/family/work permit!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

im interested just need the wet suit or a dry top and some waders will be scanning ebay, and craigslist. whe, i het those ill be ready for the cold water. but def ready when it warms if i cant make the purchase by then. names zeb libe in centerville ohio and i can travel and available mon thru thursday and weekends if a week in advance. 


eagle talon 12 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

I live in Cincy. Anderson to be specific. I would be available to fish any Tuesday. Shoot me a PM. I rock a 13.5 foot Trident Ocean Kayak.


----------



## jaredpoeppelman (Jan 4, 2015)

What a great idea House! I would love to be added to this list. Jared- 10ft poor man's fishing boat in the Maineville area. I fish year round and am always looking to add some peeps.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

House, I think it's important that you let folks know what type of water you'll be on (you are a river guy, right?).

Old Gregg posted that he had a 14' Jackson, that probably makes it a 'Cuda. While it's a great fishing platform, I wouldn't take it out on a river in winter.

When I winter yakked I used my Old Towne Vapor WT. It's a SIK, only 10' long and very stable. Sitting in the hull provides some protection from the wind and you can't fall off a SIK like you can a SOT.

Good luck, I look forward to reading your reports.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

backlashed said:


> House, I think it's important that you let folks know what type of water you'll be on (you are a river guy, right?).
> 
> Old Gregg posted that he had a 14' Jackson, that probably makes it a 'Cuda. While it's a great fishing platform, I wouldn't take it out on a river in winter.


Not a bad idea to recap that this winter kayaking is no place for beginners. While the water is pretty calm and we are not running any riffles, we are certainly out on the main Ohio with wind and barges occasionally sending decent rollers through. I avoid windy days over 10mph if possible, and I'm constantly on the lookout for submerged trees. 

I have no problem fishing out of a sit-on-top (SOT) kayak and actually prefer my Tarpon 100 (10ft) due to its maneuverability and lightness. There is a lot of mud this time of year and some of our trips involve dragging our kayaks up to a mile to the water. 

The sit-in/sit-on-top debate seems to go back and forth. I see advantages to both: if I flip my SOT kayak, I know I can flip it back upright and it wont be full of water. I also know I wont get swamped by waves. As to sit-*IN *kayaks, the lower center of gravity certainly hides you from the wind better and they would be a fine choice for winter fishing in these smaller tributaries or close to shore. I just wouldn't go out far from shore in one. The long/narrow kayaks (both SOT and sit-in) might be questionable, though, especially the early generation ones. They can be quite tipsy. In either case, if you don't feel stable in your kayak or if your situational awareness is not up to speed, you have no place fishing over 34° water.


----------



## Fastball (Sep 23, 2014)

HOUSE, thanks for making this post! I had thought about doing the same, but considering I only have 1 post to date, I decided against it. Please add me to the list...here are my details:

Fastball - Dan/Landen Lake, Warren County - impatiently waiting for the 1st glimpse of Spring to hit the water. Schedule varies Monday-Friday, weekend mornings look promising.

My 2nd home is moderately modified, camo colored WS Ride 135 (with HOOK1 decals all over it). Although I'm not prepared just yet for winter fishing from a yak, I don't think I could flip this thing if I tried.

I also want to be included in your "people to bug to go fishing" list, but I don't have the necessary amount of posts to send a private message...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll add you Fastball. I kayaked Landen lake about 5 times this year and had a lot of fun. I'll definitely hit you up the next time I fish there.

As to winter fishing, it looks like this coming Friday morning might be the first trip for me for 2015. I believe Smitty and Strongto are in. Anyone else available? Location to be determined...kayaks/Ohio River...probably head east until we find water without ice 

-House


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Well now you guys have me worried! My Jackson is in fact a 14 foot cuda. Honestly i have never had it on moving water. My first time ever kayaking was on the main body of Caesar Creek. the wind was a steady 25-30 miles per hour that day and the waves were really bad. I was totally freaking out and then i realized that the wind was so powerful that i couldn't paddle back upwind to my put-in. I ended up having to hide my kayak in the woods and hike about 5 miles back to my car.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> Well now you guys have me worried! My Jackson is in fact a 14 foot cuda. Honestly i have never had it on moving water.


Cuda14 is a 30.5" width beam, my Coosa is 32" and I've never felt like it was tipsy. You'll have a wider turning radius in the long boat, but sometimes it's easier to swing it around with the current. Safety first, though, so you can venture as far out as you feel comfortable. Honestly, the Big-O, while certainly nothing to scoff at, is not as wild as people make it out to be on the days we fish. We don't usually go out onto it when it is raging or if the wind is over 10mph. Matulemj, NITSUD and I ventured out when it was at 44ft and I won't be doing that again any time soon, lol. Dodging full trees and car chassis with 2foot white caps was about as big of an adrenaline rush as skydiving.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Cuda14 is a 30.5" width beam, my Coosa is 32" and I've never felt like it was tipsy. You'll have a wider turning radius in the long boat, but sometimes it's easier to swing it around with the current. Safety first, though, so you can venture as far out as you feel comfortable. Honestly, the Big-O, while certainly nothing to scoff at, is not as wild as people make it out to be on the days we fish. We don't usually go out onto it when it is raging or if the wind is over 10mph. Matulemj, NITSUD and I ventured out when it was at 44ft and I won't be doing that again any time soon, lol. Dodging full trees and car chassis with 2foot white caps was about as big of an adrenaline rush as skydiving.


Im tempted to take my new paddle board out for her maiden voyage with you guys . I would be too worried about putting you boys to shame with my badassery though.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> Im tempted to take my new paddle board out for her maiden voyage with you guys . I would be too worried about putting you boys to shame with my badassery though.



I've been contemplating getting an SUP to fish from. When and if it happens I'd like to hear a report, please.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> I've been contemplating getting an SUP to fish from. When and if it happens I'd like to hear a report, please.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


It may sound stupid to take it out there but the SUP i got is touted as being more stable than any kayak you can get. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Old Gregg, the 'Cuda will be fine for the Ohio River, I'd just stay away from the LMR/GMR and other smaller rivers.

Your 'Cuda can take those little waves on CC with no effort. Two summers ago I was crashing heavy surf off of Waves, NC and it was eating them up. Great heavy surf yak both to and from the beach. Keep your seat in the low position and it takes the wind on pretty well.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> It may sound stupid to take it out there but the SUP i got is touted as being more stable than any kayak you can get. I guess only time will tell.


Can I ask what kind of SUP you got? Is it specific to fishing? I'v been looking at inflatable SUP options, something I can pack into places.

Sorry for the highjack House!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Russ: Waverly, I work 15 days a month on a rotating schedule so get a hold of 50% I'll be off.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Crawdude said:


> Can I ask what kind of SUP you got? Is it specific to fishing? I'v been looking at inflatable SUP options, something I can pack into places.
> 
> Sorry for the highjack House!


I got the Jackson SUPerfishal and its friggin awesome! Its much more stable than kayaks and most other recreational SUPs. As the name implies, its geared toward fishing but can be used to just paddle around as well. Each one comes with two ram rod mounts (as can be seen in the picture).

The MSRP is a bit above $900 but I got mine for a little over $600 brand new from an authorized dealer. PM me if you want details on the local dealer as they only have one left at that price)

http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/123-jackson-kayak-superfishal


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

IGbullshark said:


> I got the Jackson SUPerfishal and its friggin awesome! Its much more stable than kayaks and most other recreational SUPs. As the name implies, its geared toward fishing but can be used to just paddle around as well. Each one comes with two ram rod mounts (as can be seen in the picture).
> 
> The MSRP is a bit above $900 but I got mine for a little over $600 brand new from an authorized dealer. PM me if you want details on the local dealer as they only have one left at that price)
> 
> http://www.yakangler.com/fishing-kayak-review/123-jackson-kayak-superfishal


Thanks for the info bullshark. I found found the deal you are talking about searching the internet. That is an amazing deal and tempting for sure!


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Whats up HOUSE?? Winter hasn't been bad this year and I would have definitely hit the waters with you and Smitty this winter if I didnt have to have my shoulder surgery and Ive already committed to a few Kayak fishing tourny's later in the year with Smitty. I should be past all my old injuries from the bike racing days coming back to haunt me?(knock on wood) Got my knee completely replaced 2 years ago and this year was my shoulder from destroying my rotator cuff from a couple of old broken collar bones. Kremchek did my shoulder and said it was mangled. I'm 3-4 months into this and he still wont let me start rehabbing it, but I don't listen all that well and I'll "try" my best to follow his advice but I cant wait till March before I start paddling so I'm going to start hitting the water soon to slowly start strengthening my shoulder. I'll be alright as long as I dont go too hard but hopefully I'll run into you guys out on the water here soon!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nubes said:


> Whats up HOUSE?? Winter hasn't been bad this year and I would have definitely hit the waters with you and Smitty this winter if I didnt have to have my shoulder surgery...


Man, sorry to hear about all of the medical issues. Let me know the next time you can fish and I'll wheel your gimpy butt out onto my boat with a darn wheelbarrow. We can tow Smitty behind us. It will be fun to fish with The Six Million Dollar Man. Are you mostly made of titanium and steel now or plastic?


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL. The knee is a titanium/cobalt chrome combo with the shoulder being anchored by a couple of screws and what looked liked some type of metal wiring?? I saw the pics but they filmed the surgery and put it on a disc I just haven't watched it yet. I think I'm going to be a single man again too so I will definitely have more time to fish this year! Hopefully in the near future I can get out with you guys?? I'm ready!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

montagc said:


> Anyone hitting the river today? Looks like the rain will hold off a few hours. I am wanting to go and try for my February fish but don't want to venture out alone. I'm on the west side of Cincy and we can put in at Fernbank or thereabouts.


I wish, Monty. I'm stuck at work looking out of my window at 50 degree weather in February. Totally killing me! Good luck if you go out.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Brad/miamisburg/Saturdays 

also a young buck. Not sure if some of you older guys wanna fish with a 26 year old haha


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nubes said:


> Kremchek did my shoulder and said it was mangled. I'm 3-4 months into this and he still wont let me start rehabbing it, but I don't listen all that well and I'll "try" my best to follow his advice but I cant wait till March before I start paddling so I'm going to start hitting the water soon to slowly start strengthening my shoulder.


Doc K is the best you can find in this part of the country. He was our plant osteo consultant and was an awesome advocate for injured employees AND the company 'cause he'd sniff frauds out really fast. if you dont listen to him you're passing on the best resource you could find. Talk to him about your paddling action and see if he'll ok it.

Have you ever had PT on a shoulder? It's a bitch, I was told it's the most painful rehab you can go through.  I've had both shoulders worked on, no fun. Take some NSAIDS before you start your sessions.

Enjoy your spring.  I'll be thinking about you.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Brad/miamisburg/Saturdays
> 
> also a young buck. Not sure if some of you older guys wanna fish with a 26 year old haha



We should find a spot between columbus and you. I'm 27 and yak. Saturday's are usually the day I go.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

CPK said:


> We should find a spot between columbus and you. I'm 27 and yak. Saturday's are usually the day I go.


I've been wanting to float the scioto. I fish kiser and CJ Brown quite a bit too. Would like to try st Mary's someday.


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Pm sent bbb


----------

